# train show, this weekend, Allentown, Pa.



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

very little in the way of slot cars (but there is some at every show). but tons of platform accessories, trees, buildings, ect., ect.
and lots of set up platforms to see.
train racing for kids too.
saturday and sunday at Agricultral Hall, Allentown, Pa. 
ps: sundays are much less hectic, if your taking little kids, go sunday.


----------

